

Google is DOS-ing itself - petervandijck

Google has a link to &quot;helpouts&quot; on it&#x27;s homepage that&#x27;s showing a 500 error<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;helpouts.google.com&#x2F;home?utm_source=google_com&amp;utm_medium=website&amp;utm_campaign=20131112
======
Gepser
The link works for me

